#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Mikrotik - Q3

## brenovale

...continuando ...

Q3) We want to create a HotSpot gateway and provide service service to clients without static
address configured on the client computers. What software packages are needed to create
such a HotSpot gateway on MikroTik router?

Choose one answer.

a. advanced-tools, hotspot, ppp, security, system
b. advanced-tools, dhcp, ppp, system, web-proxy
c. advanced-tools, ppp, security, system
d. dhcp, hotspot, security, system

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Mais uma vez.. eu nao sei nada sobre mikrotik mas parece ser

a letra D

----------


## Demo Bill

Letra D ...

----------


## alcimarbezerra

> ...continuando ...
> 
> Q3) We want to create a HotSpot gateway and provide service service to clients without static
> address configured on the client computers. What software packages are needed to create
> such a HotSpot gateway on MikroTik router?
> 
> Choose one answer.
> 
> a. advanced-tools, hotspot, ppp, security, system
> ...


Creio que seja letra D


Você tem todas as questões? Poderia postar todas de uma vez só ?

----------


## brenovale

O problema de postar todas as questões é discutirmos uma a uma, por enquanto estão fáceis, mas vai ver que tem questões que vão dar muita discussão.

----------


## alcimarbezerra

> O problema de postar todas as questões é discutirmos uma a uma, por enquanto estão fáceis, mas vai ver que tem questões que vão dar muita discussão.


quando vai postar outras questões.

----------


## magrock

= D

----------

